# power stirrer vs. spoon



## Rocky (Jun 8, 2011)

Just wondering what the general thinking is for stirring usingthe attachment on a power drill or manually with a spoon. Intuitively, the power drill would be faster and more thorough in the mixing, so if the instructions call for mixing with a spoon for one (1) minute, how much time would that equate to with a power stirrer? Same question on degassing. Some instructions call for stirring "vigorously" for 5 minutes to degas completely. How long would that be wih a drill attachment?


My quess would be about 1/4 of the time with the drill, but I would like to hear from others. Thanks.


----------



## robie (Jun 8, 2011)

Other than when degassing, I would not bother with a power stirrer. Just use the spoon.

For degassing, in practice, I don't stir as though there is a specific amount of time to stir; just keep stirring until the wine is degassed. Of course the power stirrer is best for this step. Some say they can get the gas out by manually stirring with just a spoon; I have never been able to get it done successfully that way. My arm would give out first.


----------



## Flem (Jun 8, 2011)

+1 to what Richard said. I'll even use the vacuum pump at a later date to make sure it is degassed.


----------



## Rocky (Jun 8, 2011)

I forgot about the pumps. I remember reading on this site that some people use an automotive braking vacuum pump to degas. I can't recall where I read this. Anyone familiar with this and where to buy the pump, e.g. PepBoys, etc. Thanks. 










BTW, for adding K-meta, Sorbate and degassing, I rack into a primary and really give it a degassing with my power drill. Takes forever for the foram to subside. Then I take it through the spigot into a carboy. Works fine for me.


----------



## Flem (Jun 8, 2011)

I got mine through Wade but I don't believe he sells them anymore.


----------



## Waldo (Jun 8, 2011)

Harbor Freight is a good source for them. They have them on sale right now too 


http://www.harborfreight.com/brake-bleeder-and-vacuum-pump-kit-92474.html


Personally I use and like the carboy cap and vacu-vin pump


----------



## RickC (Jun 8, 2011)

I bought one at Autozone. In the second year of use the plastic handle broke so I would avoid plastic if possible. That's when I switched to a vac pump. Wow am I thrilled with that change. Brake bleeder is definitely better than the spoon but your hand will get tired on some wines.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 8, 2011)

The electric aspirator pumps are the way to go IMO! You can do everything with them. Degas, filter rack up hill and bottle and never have to lift a full carboy again!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 9, 2011)

Rocky said:


> BTW, for adding K-meta, Sorbate and degassing, I rack into a primary and really give it a degassing with my power drill. Takes forever for the foram to subside. Then I take it through the spigot into a carboy. Works fine for me.




I also do this and then splash rack back into a carboy with the vacuum pump. By this time the wine is nearly degassed. Finally I degass the carboy with the vacuum pump to finish it off.


----------



## Rocky (Jun 9, 2011)

Wow, Dan, that is really thorough. We used to refer to that as "belt and suspenders." I bet you don't have any trouble clearing your wines.


----------

